# Help Logo



## NewStyler (24. August 2004)

Also hallo ertmal bin ja ganz frisch hier.Als ich heute so durchs internet surfte entdeckte ich ein schönes Logo, meine frage ist wie kann man am bessten so ein logo erstellen?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. August 2004)

Hi,

Ob des starken "Grungeeffektes" würde ich so ein Logo nicht unbedingt mit einem Vektorprogramm erstellen, bzw. zumindest die Nachbearbeitung mit einer pixelbasierten Bildbearbeitungssoftware wie Photoshhop durchführen. Unter dem Suchwort "Grunge" findest Du etliche Tipps zur Erstellung.

Gruß


----------



## NewStyler (24. August 2004)

ok danke!


----------

